# Ever fall in love with your car all over again?



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Tonight after work, I walked out to my car to go home. The sun was setting and my car was that light blue that it always turns at dusk. I fired her up, and she did the little two-rev thing that she always does when the motor is cold. I snapped my CD-player's face plate on and put in my new ATB CD. I let her warm up a little, put her in first and drove down the freeway, blowing past SUVs and trucks like they were standing still. I love my little car  .


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

That's what it's all about!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Aww yeah!
Sometimes I think to myself "Is my lil Sentra worth it?".. Then I take a blast up Route 102(VT) and ya know what... Aint nutting better than me, my B14, and that twisty ass road..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I was driving around in my dad's B14 for a few days while he was away. When he got back I drove my car again and LOVED it. It was so nice to have low-end torque, brakes that don't vibrate, more precise steering, and one of the sweetest shifting 5-speeds ever made.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

hey patscottaka99xe where you located in vermont i live in vermont too im in the burlington area


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *hey patscottaka99xe where you located in vermont i live in vermont too im in the burlington area *



Well I am currently living in Groveton NH. I live right on the border with VT, I am just across the river from Guildhall VT. Originally I am from Lunenburg VT. Lunenburg is about 25 miles east of St. Johnsbury traveling on route 2. Where I am now(NH) is about 10 miles north of there if you take route 102 from Lunenburg to Guildhall.
Member "NISMO-CONVERT" is from over in your area(Essex I belive) We were college roomates at Vermont Tech in Randolph VT. He may be coming over to visit me and show his new Spec V sometime soon.. Maybe you guys should hook up and caravan over for a little Nissan meet.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

when i get my license (1 month hahaha) we should setup a new england meet


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

i fell in love again when she started boostn. 

Brian


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

every time I see an ugly ass honda I fall in love with my car all over again.... Everytime I go to Pep Boys and find no Aftermarket parts for my car in there I fall in love all over again... Everytime i try to find some ugly ass Altezza Tails for my 200sx I fall in love all over again.. Everytime I hit the gas and hear that deep ass tone coming from my CAI i fall in love all over again... shit to sum it all up I wouldnt trade my 200sx for a NSX or a S2000... fuck that NISSAN FOR LIFE...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

During the week, in the city, the 205,000 km Sentra feels a bit tired, grudgingly slogging off to work or some other mundane place, but then I get it out in the country and it seems to perk right up. It seems to revel in being driven hard. The faster I go, the more I push it the happier it seems. I know it's just an inanimate object when it comes down to it but there seems to 
be this positive response to hard driving. So, yeah, every week, all over again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

<----Looks over at the 200SX *song plays in background* ......."I and Think to myself what a wonderful world......ohhhhhh yeahhhhh"


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hell even after droping in and K&N filter I sighed and had a grin on my face... MY POO BAY-BUH... I laaaa you! lol


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i get to drive my dad's 01 Maxima GLE. its loaded including the wonderful BOSE stereo. only thing it misses is the rear spoiler. Anyway, after driving the Max again today, then getting into my 93 XE.... well there an't nothing like a pair of your favorite old jeans.... and I just love the steering on my car! even if it does have body roll like a fat lady in a sea storm. 

when i get the money.... another 50 horses and i'll have myself the perfect touring car. no big hills and 18 wheelers are gonna scare me anymore!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

Nothing beats the sound of our engines at heavy throttle, nothing except the same engine boosted, am I right!
I love to hear my engine groan out some RPM's. I have two driving styles: aggresive & mundane.
When I drive mundane, the 200SX can be that, very slow, hardly noticed.
But when I floor it, every gear, every second seems just right. It's not fast, but there's perfection under the hood.*music*
"when I fall in love...It will be forever"

I put 100,000 miles on a over 100,000 mile 1991 Sentra SE flooring her and abusing her everyday w/out any problems beside necessary maintenance. She finaly gave in at 198 thousand and then some. I spell love R-E-L-I-A-B-L-E.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2002)

like i stated earlier..." and i think to myself what a wonderful world..ohhhh yeahhhh"


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Yep. Every week, when I wash my car in the driveway, and it gets that shine goin, and it's all cleaned up. Yep, right then, I love my car.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

So I'm raising a dead topic here...

Last weekend I helped my girlfriend move her stuff for University. We used her dad's POS early 80's ford ranger with the non-massive 2.3 liter engine & (slipping) auto tranny. After 3 hours there, driving around all wekend and 3 hours back and using 3x the gas of the Sentra I told her I didn't want to drive that POS again. Ever.

Then I got in the Sentra to go home. It was like going from the Sentra to a formula car. I could actually feel the road through the wheel! We were so low, like a sports car in comparison and the handling (compared to a POS with a solid rear axle) was amazing. I got a weird look when I rubbed the dash and said "I missed you." Oh well.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

whenver i drive a worse car than my car
but somehow lately i havent done much lovin.....cause i been drivin my firends cars, maximas m3 etc so my car is not all that
but it made me rpoud last week when i saw this spoiled brat drivin and automatic wrx, i just laughed and drove away


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

yeah i never want to go back to my car after driving my parents 2k1 maxima, i cant wait until i get my 4th gen next summer im gonna put so much into it


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *yeah i never want to go back to my car after driving my parents 2k1 maxima, i cant wait until i get my 4th gen next summer im gonna put so much into it *


well i am shootin for a 5th gen maxima or maybe a new alti but it has to be a 3.5L and stick shift
if not i may get a cobra or a gt mustang


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey VT guys, I used to live in Essex. I was just up there for a few days about two weeks ago, too bad I didn't see this earlier. I went to Essex high school, and even went to UVM as an EE for a year before transfering.
And to keep this on topic....I just got home from 2 weeks vacation up in Maine, only driving the pathfinder or altima. So you know the first thing I did saturday night when I got home. It didn't matter that it was midnight, or that I was only going to the store for some beer, I was officially 'home'.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

ADAM


oh , so you were one of those damn tourists causing traffic clogs on our highway!!

well at least you weren't like those Massholes who drive up here in their BMW or Mercedes SUVs and polo shirts. and then sneer at us mainers because we drive around in our lowly inexpensive automobiles. and can't afford an HDTV monitor

jj


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

ScarCrow28 said:


> *ADAM
> 
> 
> oh , so you were one of those damn tourists causing traffic clogs on our highway!!
> ...


Oh no, I'm an angry Mainer too, I was up visiting my parents. I've been going up to Maine for the summer since I was born, I used to live in Portland, now we're in Falmouth. I go up to Peaks Island every year, over in Casco Bay, know what I'm talking about?


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

hey adam i live right next door to you im in colchester, what sentra do you drive? ive seen a b13 yellow one thats looking and sounding alright, ive seen a blue b13 with soooooooo much money under the hood its rediculous hes got a kaminari body kit, and a gray/white b13 with like 17 chromes, any of those yours? ive got a red b13 with white rims maybe youve seen my maybe you havent,


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> Oh no, I'm an angry Mainer too, I was up visiting my parents. I've been going up to Maine for the summer since I was born, I used to live in Portland, now we're in Falmouth. I go up to Peaks Island every year, over in Casco Bay, know what I'm talking about? *


yea i know those places. though i've never gone to Peaks Island or Caso Bay, that i can recall. i go to School at SMTC. you might reconize some of the photograps in my portfolio here> http://scarcrow28.deviantart.com/ just hit the pink Gallery button.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

MinorThreat said:


> *hey adam i live right next door to you im in colchester, what sentra do you drive? ive seen a b13 yellow one thats looking and sounding alright, ive seen a blue b13 with soooooooo much money under the hood its rediculous hes got a kaminari body kit, and a gray/white b13 with like 17 chromes, any of those yours? ive got a red b13 with white rims maybe youve seen my maybe you havent, *


I used to live there. I think it's been 2 years or so, I gradgeeated in 99. I have a hammer black (read metallic greenish black) 2 dr B13.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

so your not around here anymore?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

nope, just for vacations now.


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

I wrecked My s12 about 2 weeks ago (luckily i work in a body shop) and i gave her a face lift .....after the paint and the bodywork was all done to her (plus molding the kit on) She was the most beutiful thing i had ever seen and i own a 2002 Spec-v.....Hard to imagine i like driving my 200sx more than i do my Spec, but its true...and thats how the love affair begins and rekindles itself......


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

The only thing that's going to make me give up my Pulsar is if they all are suddenly vaporized and my car is turned to puddy. '96/'01 Toyota Corolla? '02 Dodge Dakota? '92 Dodge Spirit? Acura Integra? (the cars I've driven)

None can compare to my Pulsar's reliability, feel, sound and damn she's fun to drive. I still get out there every week to wash my car. *grabs his carpet cleaner* Time to get to work.


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

I know how you all feal. Whenever i drive a diff car such as my moms chev 1500 extended cab i feal out of place. When i get back in my car i feal that im at home. My last GF told me i spend to much time with my car(working on it) and that she felt I loved the car more than i loved her. She left me becouse i was always broke(from spending money on my car). I told her i spend my money on what makes me happy. NISSAN NOW AND FOREVER


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Yup! Everytime I hook her up with some good quality aftermaket products I fall in love. Everytime I finish wash/waxing the car I fall in love. Everytime I here the twits and bass blasting when I play a new CD on the system I fall in love. Everytime I start the engine, hear it roar followed by "welcome, buckle your seat belt," from the radar I fall in love


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Bah! All I'm greeting with is the agreable hum of my engine. But still... that's more than enough for me


----------

